# Scent free rubber boots



## ROOSTER!!! (Sep 3, 2008)

Do all "scent free" rubber boots smell like rubber? Will it bother the deer? How can I get rid of that rubber smell?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I got some muck boots and they werent too bad helped alot after wearing them for awhile. But i got my wife some all rubbers and they stunk...this is what worked. Take a big can of juice, cut lid half off and bend up, take the type of can opener that you use to pop holes in top of can with and go around outside bottom ring and pop holes in every 1/2 inch or so, stuff with leaves and dried grass grab with extra long needle noses and light through bottom hole until it smokes like cheech and chongs havin a party and if flame brews bend lid down and blow out and smoke will role out......I smoke the boots real heavy then boil up leaves, twigs, bark ect then take juice and spray down then seal off leg area and bury them in dirt for a day or so......should do the trick then just spray with scent killer before you go out. I also use that smoker to do new blinds, tree stands and gear. It works better as a cover scent where people use woods stove more, I know back in Vt every other house has smoke rolling out of it in fall and winter. That should get the most of it out though, helps some of this info helps.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It just takes time. Try to get them in the mud a few times and after a short while the smell should start to disipate.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Put em outside out of direct sunlight and rain. Couple months theyll be fine. But it does take quite while. You basically need to do this in July.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Although the smell may be a new smell to the deer it is not human scent. The deer may be a touch more alert but wont worry much about the smell of new rubber boots.


----------

